# Night Stop Off 303



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Going West later tomorrow (South Hams), anyone recommend a night stop Salisbury Plain area off the 303?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Watch out for army movements. Can you free camp there? Good luck.


----------



## 122966 (Apr 30, 2009)

*nght stop off*

salsbury racecourse or just outside by carpark


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi invicta,
best and safe bet  is the official "green lane" that runs along the fence by stonehenge. come off 303 onto A road to devizes and turn left after the main tourist coach/car park. usually loads foreign vans parked up totally legal and greta views in the morning and straight access onto the 303.

best to turn round so henge on the left then in the morning go back down road to car park turn left [opposite to what you came in] then turn left again towards sailsbury at roundabout you can access 3030 direct and safe.

tramp


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies-I will let you know how we get on Tramp when we are back in sunny East Kent after next weekend!

We are going to Woodlands near Dartmouth. Anyone else going to be there next week? This will be our second visit, this time for the youngest grandchild, Rhiannon aged 6. Our first visit was in 1999 for the eclipse with the 5 grandsons.

Will be there in Fourwinds R/V P999PRY


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just before you get to Salisbury Plain there is a massive garage/hotel/office complex with car parks and other places to stop. You can't miss it. I've stayed there on my way home from Dover.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

If you get really stuck we are just off the 303 near Solstice services. PM if you need anymore info...


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

littlenell said:


> If you get really stuck we are just off the 303 near Solstice services. PM if you need anymore info...


I think that it the place I was referring to in my earlier post but was struggling to think of the name. If it is the place there is a Pizza Hut there as well.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Carry on along the 303 past S/henge - through next village (careful - 40mph speed camera) and travel for next 10 miles or so.
You will come across a garage on the LEFT (Willoughby Hedge Services). Just past this garage is a LARGE layby on left.

Many motorhomes park here for the night - no problems ever reported.
(I lived in Mere for 10 years until just recently). There are loos - quite clean - in a proper block.
regards
carl

ps the trouble with the green lane at S/henge is that it is narrow and you 'could' get blocked in by a 'new age' in a converted bus (it has happened!!).


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you want "wild", then down the 303 till you get to Martock roundabout. Go just past the BP station and turn left to Stoke-sub-Hamdon. T-junction in the village - turn left and then right to go up to Ham Hill. At the top, you will find a car park overlooking the most glorious Somerset countryside. What a view to wake up to.

Just before the car park is a turn to the left to a pub. you could always refresh yourselves there, but prob best not to tell them you're nightstopping - they might have a snotty council.

Enjoy Dartmouth - we're off to Salcombe next month.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Could I echo the warning about the lane at Stonehenge. Not only may it be crowded, but it's awfully bumpy in places. If you are low-slung, you may have grounding problems.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We are also looking for a stop along this route in December.
Last year we stopped for coffee in a large area I think is was where the A3088 meets the A303 just off a big roundabout? Do you locals know if this would be a safe night stop for us in December?
Thank you.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The name escapes me, but I think you mean the stopping point provided by Somerset County Council, which strangely enough is so badly signposted that unless you know it is there, you would probably miss it !

Have never tried to overnight there, but I do recall seeing a sign telling me that I can't. I think it needs to be put to the test.


TC


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

The picnic area is 'Cartgate' on the 303 north of Yeovil. It is a turning off a roundabout on the North side, it has toilets and a refreshment area but is intended as a picnic stop only.
There is a large off road lay-by just West of Winterbourne Stoke on the North side. Mind the speed limit and camera inthe village.
Most lay bys on the 303 are on the roadside and there is a lot of traffic all night. You can always try the camp site at Wincanton Racecourse if in the CC, very quiet.


----------

